# I did not have illegal contact with that candidate



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 26, 2008)

YouTube - WWE PREZ SMACKDOWN! Obama vs Hillary- SENATORS ON STEROIDS!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks for that. Loved Obama's ears.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 27, 2008)

It was a bit too cerebral for me but it's not a bad idea to settle the democratic stalemate.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 27, 2008)

You Tube is a little too high brow for me most times, but this one was a fair and balanced way of settling the marginal differences separating the Dem candidates.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Richard King (Apr 27, 2008)

HAAAAAAA!
Bawb said cerebral !!!


----------



## Ivan (Apr 27, 2008)

Richard King said:


> HAAAAAAA!
> Bawb said cerebral !!!



Well.....he wrote it.


----------

